# Handled a new LCP today.



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Go back about 18 mo ago. I'm looking for a .380 for pocket carry. I looked at the Kel-tec, Ruger LCP, S&W bodyguard and the Taurus TCP. I'm real picky about the trigger and on the LCP, Body Guard, and Kel-tec, I found them to be gritty and too heavy. On the TCP however I found it long but smooth and not too heavy. Fast forward to today. I walked into my country pawn shop in Monongah WV and spotted a new model LCP, the one with the red trigger with the holes in it. HOLY COW what an improved trigger. It is shorter, smoother and a bit lighter. Time to sell the TCP I guess or just keep as you can never have too many guns.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats good find


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It's hard to go wrong with a Ruger IMHO! Let us know how she runs.

GW


----------



## DHM2566 (Apr 30, 2015)

I had the same experience as Greybeard - almost. I bought one of the original LCP's when they first came out. Trigger pull was long, hard and the sights were all but useless (on the original model - slight improvement on the "2nd Gen." models). I learned to live with it, knowing that the purpose of a small, very concealable pistol is for up-close personal defense, not range use.
Recently exchanged my original LCP for the new LCP Pro. What a difference! Trigger pull is shorter, smoother and, due to the wider trigger, seems (to me, at least) to be lighter. Sights are great, not that you would need them for "up close and personal work," but years of combat shooting have taught me to bring the gun up to eye level and it is nice that my old eyes can now see them!


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm thinking that Ruger has changed their philosophy on triggers. The new lc9-s for example has one of the nicest factory trigger I've put my hands on.


----------

